# how to contact someone in michoacan??



## monivovo (Aug 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is an equivelent of a "White Pages" in Mexico/Zamora Mich. to be more specific? 

My husband and I are planning to visit friends in Zamora, Michoacan in October. We all used to work together and we always said we would visit, etc...well time passed and it never happened, but now we are ready for a trip and we want to notify them so we can visit....

My husband is from Ecuador and I am American. We are both fluent in Spanish, so we will be able to communicate once we are there....however the problem is that we are unable to connect with our friends prior to our arrival, which would be much more optimal...

I know their names, street and city...is that sufficient to find someone there? 

any clues?

Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Just google for _michoacan paginas blancas_. My Spanish is virtually non-existant, but I managed that much.


----------

